# Durable headphones



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out my review on the bang and olufsen 3i in this section. Solid steel build. They got over 50 days (let alone runs) this year. Expensive, but for sound quality, build and design they are hard to beat IMO.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Inexpensive but sound incredible? Panasonic. I know... not the coolest name brand but they are very durable and very good quality sound. I recommend these ones:

https://panasonic.ca/english/accessories/headsets/superlightweight/RPHJE355.asp

You can go with the cheaper ones too, but these are just going to be that much better. My last pair lasted me almost 4 years - skateboarding, snowboarding, traveling, running, throwing them in my bag, my pocket and so on...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The B&O earphones are far from robust and hard-wearing - certainly not considerably better in that respect than the Apple or Skullcandy ones.

But what do you expect from Sassicaia - again hyping a mid-range product that has been dressed up by big corporate marketing to fetch premium pricing. At least be accurate: The B&Os are made from aluminium, not from "solid steel".


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the B&O A8 (Identical to the I3 save for a feature or two) and sound quality will never match a real headset like an K701 or an ADH-2000, but they don't break.. I've seriously abused mine unintentionally, and they can take it - long listening can be painful if you wear the ear clasp too tight, but wear it loose and you're all good! =)

EDIT: Although the sound quality wont match a proper set of cans they do sound good. To be honest, earbuds regardless of brand will all be roughly the same - lack bass and have over bearing highs. The main point you'll pay for is that they are built well, they do sit on your head much better than normal earbuds and unlike cheaper brands they won't distort if you push them all the way. Just don't expect the audio to be leagues different from any other 'good' ear bud.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Arial7 hands down best headphones for skating or snowboarding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously $200 for headphones to SNOWBOARD IN??? Why they hell would I need superb definition or whatever bullshit when I'm snowboarding? I'm snowboarding, with a personal soundtrack in the background. That's it. Best sound quality is irrelevant when you've got wind whipping by your face at like 30mph...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

A helmet with headphones? It's honestly the most durable and adds a little extra.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I went with the Philips/O'Neill The Stretch because they were supposed to be designed to be durable, plus they were on sale for $40 (down from $80) at Best Buy and I had a $25 gift card, so they were $80 headphones for $15.

Yeah, the headband thing broke within 3 months. I can still use them, but it pops off fairly frequently. Sound quality is pretty good with lots of bass and they're extremely comfortable, but if I paid $80 I'd be PISSED. I'll continue to use them to ride since I won't care if I fuck them up, but I'm probably going to buy a pair of mid-level Sennheisers for all other uses.

I just figured I'd throw this in on this thread because if you google durable headphones, these come up early and often. They're definitely not worthy of being called durable. Very poor design on the headband.

Philips - O'Neill Stretch Headband Headphones - Black - SH09560BK


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Skullcandy tend to last me half a season, as long as I run them under my jacket and don't wrap them around my mp3 player afterwards (I think it really shortens the life when you do that)

I've been considering these..

Amazon.com: Shure SE215 Sound Isolating Earphones Colour BLACK: Electronics










The reason being, the cable detaches from the earphone. This is where I've found all other earbuds have failed, and I'm guessing it's due to the cable either turning or being pulled out.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The B&O earphones are far from robust and hard-wearing - certainly not considerably better in that respect than the Apple or Skullcandy ones.
> 
> But what do you expect from Sassicaia - again hyping a mid-range product that has been dressed up by big corporate marketing to fetch premium pricing. At least be accurate: The B&Os are made from aluminium, not from "solid steel".


Whats with the personal jab? lol "again hyping a mid-range product"?! What does that mean? When it comes to my hobbies I tend to only search out and buy the best I can. Nothing mid range about anything i end up buying...i assure you 

You are right they are aluminum not steel as I said...not that that takes away from the quality. They are certainly better built then any plastic iphone earphone and out perform an airport kiosk brand like skull candy. As far as EAR BUDS go they are amoung the best quality...do they perform as good as my Grado PS1000 head phones? No of course not, but when comparing them to the best (and i have own most of them) earbuds the B&O are among them. 

Build aside tell me what apple or skull candy would do if they broke? I had a speaker blow on a pair of B&Os and they gave me a brand new pair no questions asked. Try that with skullcandy.


----------

